# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Đăk Lăk tự túc?

## Alyaj

Gia đình mình muốn đi Đăk Lăk. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Đăk Lăk tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Buôn Ma Thuột (hay Ban Mê Thuột, tiếng Ê Đê: Buon Ama Thuot) là thành phố tỉnh lị của tỉnh Đắk Lắk. Buôn Ma Thuột gốc tiếng Ê Đê, nghĩa là "bản hoặc làng của Cha Thuột", nó xuất phát từ tên gọi buôn của A ma Thuột (A ma là Cha; Thuột là tên Con; người Ê Đê khi có con trai, thì họ gọi nhau bằng tên của con trai mình, ở đây A ma Thuột nghĩa là Cha của Thuột và thường gọi là Cha Thuột) - tên một vị tù trưởng giàu có và quyền uy nhất vùng; để rồi từ đây hình thành nên các buôn làng xung quanh, phát triển thành thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột ngày hôm nay.* 

*1. Phương Tiện* : Buôn Ma Thuột cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh khoảng 350km. Nếu đi xe ôtô mất khoảng 7-8 tiếng, đi máy bay khoảng khoảng một giờ bay. Từ Sài Gòn bạn có thể đi Buôn Ma Thuột bằng đường bộ hoặc đường hàng không.

*Đường bộ*

- Xe máy : Từ Sài Gòn, bạn chạy xe theo quốc lộ 13 hướng về Bình Dương, đến ngã tư Sở Sao rẽ phải theo hướng đi thị xã Đồng Xoài. Từ thị xã Đồng Xoài lại theo hướng QL14 để lên Buôn Ma Thuột. Với quảng đường khoảng 350km bạn sẽ mất khoảng 7-9 giờ đồng hồ chạy xe để lên tới Buôn Ma Thuột (tùy tốc độ).

Nếu có ý định đi bằng xe gắn máy, bạn nên đi vào sáng sớm để có mặt tại Buôn Ma Thuột buổi chiều.

- Xe khách : Xe chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Buôn Ma Thuột thường khởi hành nhiều vào buổi sáng và tối. Xe chạy tuyến này cũng có nhiều loại khác nhau: xe ghế ngồi, xe ghế nằm, xe giường nằm.

*Một số hãng xe chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Buôn Ma Thuột*

Bến xe miền Đông
292 Đinh Bộ Lĩnh, P.26, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (08) 899 4056; (08) 898 4441; (08) 898 4442; (08) 898 4893
Email: webmaster@benxemiendong.com.vn
Website: Trang chủ | trang chu | Bến xe Miền Đông | ben xe mien dong

Xe Anh Khoa
Sài Gòn: 306 Lê Hồng Phong, P.1 - Q.10. 
Điện thoại: (08) 38 39 39 39 - 35 11 72 11.
Buôn Ma Thuột: 51-65 Nguyễn Đức Cảnh. 
Điện thoại: (0500)3.84.84.84 - 3.844.844.

Xe Mai Linh
Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29 - (08) 39 29 29 29
Buôn Mê Thuột: (0500) 3819 777 - (0500) 3819 777

*Đường hàng không:* 

Sân bay Buôn Ma Thuột nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột khoảng 7 km, từ sân bay bạn có thể bắt taxi để đi vào trung tâm thành phố.

Hiện có hai hãng hàng không đang khai thác chặng bay đến Buôn Ma Thuột là Vietnam Airlines và Air Mekong. Vietnam Airlines khai thác các chặng bay đến và đi từ Buôn Ma Thuột tại Đà Nẵng, Hà Nội và thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Air Mekong khác thác các chặng bay đến và đi từ Buôn Ma Thuột tại Hà Nội, Vinh và thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.

*2. Điểm vui chơi* 

Do Buôn Ma Thuột là nơi đầu tiên người Kinh lưu lạc đến lập nghiệp để xây dựng Đăk Lăk hôm nay nên ở đây tập trung hầu hết các di tích có ý nghĩa lịch sử của Đăk Lăk như: Đình Lạc Giao, Chùa Sắc tứ Khải Đoan, Nhà đày Buôn Ma Thuột,Bia Lạc Giao, khu Biệt điện Bảo Đại - hiện tại là Bảo tàng các dân tộc Việt Nam tại Đắk Lắk, Toà Giám mục tại Đắk Lắk.

Bạn có thể đến với làng văn hoá buôn AKô Đhông, ngắm cây Kơnia cổ thụ giữa lòng thành phố sát Ngã 6 Ban Mê, thưởng thức hương vị cà phê Ban Mê...

Với vị trí trung tâm và giao thông thuận tiện Buôn Ma Thuột cũng chính là trung tâm du lịch lớn nhất của Đăk Lăk nối các điểm du lịch quan trọng trong tỉnh như Bản Đôn, Hồ Lắk, cụm thác Đray Sáp...

- Ngã 6 Ban Mê

Ngã 6 Ban Mê là trung tâm thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột, nằm trên giao điểm của quốc lộ 14 và quốc lộ 26 đi qua thành phố. Ở đây có Tượng đài chiến thắng Buôn Ma Thuột được coi như biểu tượng của thành phố cũng giống như Tháp Eiffel của Paris hay Tượng Nữ thần Tự do ở New York.

- Cây Kơnia cổ thụ

Cây Kơnia, hay còn gọi là Cốc, Cầy, là một loài cây thân gỗ lớn, cao 15-30 m, đường kính 40-60 cm, tên khoa học là Irvingia malayana, thuộc họ Irvingiaceae. Loài cây này mang ý nghĩa tâm linh rất lớn đối với người đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số, họ coi chúng là nơi trú ngụ của thần thánh, của vong linh những người đã khuất, rất ít khi họ đụng chạm đến chúng, chặt phá chúng; vì vậy trên nương rẫy của đồng bào thường có các cây Kơ nia cổ thụ được sử dụng như cây che mát mỗi lúc nghỉ giải lao, nghỉ trưa.

Ở trung tâm thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột có một cây Kơ nia cổ thụ nằm trong khuôn viên sân sau nhà văn hoá trung tâm tỉnh, cách ngã 6 Ban Mê vài trăm mét.

- Thủ phủ cà phê

Ở Đắk Lắk gần như huyện nào cũng có trồng cà phê, nhưng cà phê Buôn Ma Thuột vẫn luôn được đánh giá là có chất lượng cao nhất và có hương vị đặc trưng nhất, chính vì vậy thương hiệu Cà phê Buôn Ma Thuột được thế giới biết đến và địa danh Buôn Ma Thuột được nhiều người ví như "thủ phủ cà phê".

Chỉ riêng ở Buôn Ma Thuột, hiện tại quán cà phê nhiều đến nỗi nếu mỗi ngày chỉ cần vào một quán thôi cũng mất cả năm mới đi giáp một vòng. Các quán cà phê ở đây hầu hết được xây dựng rất đẹp, cầu kỳ và có phong cách riêng để thu hút khách. Tuy nhiên hấp dẫn nhất với du khách thường là các quán có phong cách Tây Nguyên như quán Pơ lang, Thung lũng hồng, Đá Xanh, Chuông đá...

- Lễ hội Cà phê

Là một lễ hội được tổ chức để tôn vinh cây cà phê, một loài cây chiếm vị trí độc tôn trong cơ cấu cây trồng ở đây. Lễ hội mới chỉ bắt đầu được tổ chức từ năm 2005 trong chương trình quảng bá hình ảnh Thủ phủ Cà phê Buôn Ma Thuột của tỉnh Đắk lắk. Lễ hội được nhà nước công nhận và cho phép tổ chức đều đặn hàng năm.

- Buôn AKô Đhông

Buôn AKô Đhông hay Buôn Cô Thôn, làng Ma Rin là một buôn làng người Ê Đê ở thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột, Đăk Lăk. 

AKô Đhông theo tiếng Ê Đê có nghĩa là buôn đầu nguồn vì nó ở đầu nguồn một con suối lớn ở Buôn Ma Thuột là suối Ea Nuôl. Ở đây nguồn suối bắt đầu cũng chính là bến nước cũ của buôn, một bến nước rất đẹp nhưng hiện tại không còn được sử dụng do bị ô nhiễm vì ở ngay trung tâm thành phố.

Buôn nằm ở cuối đường Trần Nhật Duật- thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột. Đây là một buôn lớn có lịch sử lâu đời được quy hoạch rất đẹp và giữ được nhiều giá trị truyền thống , hiện tại là một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn của thành phố. Nằm trong quy hoạch khu trưng bày lịch sử của Buôn Ma Thuột.

*3. Địa Điểm Ăn Uống:*

Phố núi nhỏ bé này vốn nổi tiếng với các món thịt rừng và các món ăn dân dã rất thú vị

- Vườn ẩm thực Hương vị Việt - 135 Nguyễn Tri Phương: không gian đẹp, thoáng mát, món ăn rất ngon, giá cả phải chăng, phục vụ nhiệt tình. Ăn quán này bạn nên gọi các món thịt rừng nướng, món gà hấp mắm, cá cờ nướng tiêu xanh, heo sữa nướng ba rọi nướng.

- Nhà hàng sân vườn Bốn Triệu - đường Nơ Trang Gư: quán này nhỏ hơn quán nói trên, cũng rất xinh, nhưng giá cả hơi đắt, các món ngon là các món um chuối. 

- Nhà hàng hộp Dak Mê - đường Ngô Quyền: thức ăn ngon, giá vừa phải, phục vụ nhiệt tình

- Nhà hàng Tuấn Đạt - đường Trần Nhật Duật: quán ăn khá sang trong. Quán có món sườn non nướng rất ngon.

-  Quán Song Mã - đường Phan Bội Châu 


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đắk Lắk click vào *du lịch Đắk Lắk* - *du lich Dak Lak*

----------


## dulichdaydo

Buôn Ma Thuột –  thủ phủ Tây nguyên  những ngày tháng 4 hoa pơ lang (hoa gạo) nở đỏ rực núi đồi. Cùng với  nắng gió, những rẫy cà phê xanh bạt ngàn, ché rượu cần ngất ngây hay  không gian cồng chiêng đượm màu huyền thoại khiến Buôn Ma Thuột là điểm  đến độc đáo bậc nhất Tây Nguyên.
Dù không “rủng rỉnh”, bạn cũng đừng ngần ngại khi chọn nơi đây là điểm  dừng chân cho những ngày nghỉ lễ “dài hơi” sắp tới vì mọi dịch vụ ở đây  đều vô cùng phải chăng và thân thiện.
Mọi thắc mắc hay cần được tư vấn bạn có thể liên hệ mình Ms. Bông 0974 938 466 hoặc qua Skype bongnguyen90.
chúc  bạn có chuyến đi vui vẻ.

----------


## hangnt

Tỉnh Đắk Lắk (còn ghi theo tiếng Pháp là Darlac) được thành lập theo nghị định ngày 22 tháng 11 năm 1904 của Toàn quyền Đông Dương và tách khỏi Lào, đặt dưới quyền cai trị của Khâm sứ Trung Kỳ. Trước đó, vào cuối thế kỷ 19, Darlac thuộc địa phận đại lý hành chính Kontum và bị Pháp nhập vào Lào.

Đến ngày 9 tháng 2 năm 1913 thì tỉnh này trở thành một đại lý hành chính trực thuộc tỉnh Kon Tum được thành lập cùng ngày. Mãi đến ngày 2 tháng 7 năm 1923 tỉnh Đăk Lăk mới được thành lập lại. Lúc mới thành lập, Đắk Lắk chưa chia huyện, tổng mà chỉ có đơn vị làng (còn gọi là buôn), người Ê Đê có 151 làng, người Bih có 24 làng, người Gia Rai có 11 làng, người Krung có 28 làng, người M’dhur có 120 làng, người M’Nông có 117 làng, người Xiêm có 1 làng. Năm 1931, trong cuộc cải cách hành chính toàn Đông Dương, tỉnh Đắk Lắk được chia làm 5 quận gồm có Ban Mê Thuột, Buôn Hồ, Đăk Song, Lăk và M’Đrăk, dưới có 440 làng.

Ngày 15 tháng 4 năm 1950, Bảo Đại ban hành Dụ số 6 đặt Cao nguyên Trung phần, trong đó có Đắk Lắk, làm Hoàng triều Cương thổ, có quy chế cai trị riêng.

Nghị định số 356-BNV/HC/NĐ của chính quyền Việt Nam Cộng Hòa ngày 2 tháng 7 năm 1958 ấn định tỉnh Đắk Lắk (được ghi là Darlac) có 5 quận, 21 tổng và 77 xã. Trong đó, Quận Ban Mê Thuột có 4 tổng, Quận Lạc Thiện (đổi tên từ quận Lăk) có 7 tổng, Quận M’Đrak có 4 tổng, Quận Đak Song có 2 tổng và Quận Buôn Hồ có 4 tổng.

Ngày 23 tháng 1 năm 1959, Chính quyền Việt Nam Cộng hòa ban hành Nghị định số 24/NV, tách gần như toàn bộ quận Đak Song của tỉnh Darlac, lập ra tỉnh Quảng Đức. Như vậy tỉnh Darlac còn lại 4 quận. Sau đó quận M’Đrak lại bị xé lẻ, một phần nhập vào tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Tháng 12 năm 1960, Chính phủ cách mạng chính thức thành lập tỉnh Quảng Đức dựa trên sự phân chia ranh giới của chính quyền cũ, lấy mật danh là B4.

Ngày 20 tháng 12 năm 1963, lập thêm một quận mới tên là Phước An, quận lỵ đặt tại Phước Trạch, đến ngày 1 tháng 9 năm 1965 chuyển về Thuận Hiếu. Sau này lại bỏ cấp tổng, nên chỉ còn cấp quận (4 quận) và xã.

Tỉnh Đắk Lắk của nước Việt Nam thống nhất từ năm 1976 hình thành từ hai tỉnh Darlac và Quảng Đức, có diện tích lớn thứ hai Việt Nam sau tỉnh Gia Lai – Kon Tum, gồm thị xã Buôn Ma Thuột và 5 huyện là Krông Buk, Krông Pach (tức Krông Pak), Đăk Mil, Đăk Nông và Lăk. Tỉnh chỉ lớn nhất nước khi tỉnh Gia Lai – Kon Tum tách làm đôi, khi đó Đắk Lắk diện tích 19.800 km².

*Nên đi du lịch Đăk Lăk vào thời gian nào ?*

_Là cái nôi của văn hóa Tây Nguyên nên Đăk Lăk mang những nét đặc trưng rõ rệt nhất của vùng đất và con người nơi đây. Các bạn khi định đi du lịch Đăk Lăk thì chú ý một số mốc thời gian sau nhé :_

Tây Nguyên có 2 mùa rõ rệt là mùa khô và mùa mưa (từ tháng 5-11). Vào mùa mưa, đường xá đi lại khá khó khăn do có nhiều tuyến đường vẫn là đường đất. Mùa khô thường là những tháng đầu năm, lúc này thời tiết dịu mát, chưa quá nóng.Tháng 12 dương lịch ở Tây Nguyên có nhiều lễ hội và là mùa dã quỳ nở vàng rực đất trời Tây NguyênCuối tháng 2 đầu tháng 3 dương lịch là mùa hoa cafe nở trắng trời.

*Phương tiện đi và đến Đăk Lăk*

*Máy bay*

Hiện cả 3 hãng hàng không đang hoạt động tại Việt Nam là VietnamAirline, Jetstar Pacific và VietjetAir đều có đường bay từ 2 thành phố Hà Nội và Sài Gòn tới Buôn Ma Thuột. Có những thời điểm khuyến mại các bạn có thể mua được vé khứ hồi đi Buôn Ma Thuột với giá dưới 1000k. Thường xuyên kiểm tra thông tin trên website của các hãng để biết và nhanh tay đặt.

*Xe khách* 

Từ Hà Nội và Sài Gòn mỗi ngày đều có nhiều chuyến xe đi Buôn Ma Thuột và các huyện khác của tỉnh Đăk Lăk. Các bạn tham khảo bài viết dưới đây để có thông tin về nhà xe cũng như giờ xuất bến.

*TUYẾN HÀ NỘI – BUÔN MA THUỘT – ĐĂK LĂK*

*CAO NGUYÊN*

Lịch trình : Hà Nội – Đăk LăkGiờ xuất bến : 6h-9hĐiện thoại : 0500 3866025 – 0905 866025 – 0905 545122

*HOÀNG QUÝ*

Lịch trình : Hà Nội – Đăk LăkGiờ xuất bến : Giáp Bát 9h-9h40 Buôn Ma Thuột 8hĐiện thoại : 0914 041006 – 0979 951951

*HẢI CƯỜNG*

Lịch trình : Đăk Lăk – Hà NộiGiờ xuất bến : 8hĐiện thoại : 0500 3506506 – 0914 071716- 0913 487087

*VƯƠNG CHI*

Lịch trình : Hà Nội – Đăk LăkGiờ xuất bến : Buôn Ma Thuột 6h-9h Giáp Bát 6h-9hĐiện thoại : 050) 3866041 – 0914 288977 – 0914 091577

*CƯỜNG EM*

Lịch trình : Đăk Lăk – Hà NộiGiờ xuất bến : Liên hệĐiện thoại : 0500 6292948 – 0914 052929

*THÚY HỘ*

Lịch trình : Hà Nội – Đăk LăkGiờ xuất bến : Buôn Ma Thuột 6h20-7h Giáp Bát 7h-11hĐiện thoại : 0934 934794 – 0942 434879

*ĐỨC THÂN*

Lịch trình : Đăk Lăk – Hà NộiGiờ xuất bến : Giáp Bát 8h (ngày 3-8-13-18-23-28 âm lịch) Mỹ Đình 8h (ngày 1-5-9-13-17-21-25-29) âm lịch Đăk Lăk 8h (ngày 1-3-6-7-11-15-16-19-21-23-26-27-29)Điện thoại : 0500 3813631 – 0906 472125 – 0973 300444 – 0914 075155

*HỒNG ANH*

Lịch trình : Đăk Lăk – Hà NộiGiờ xuất bến : Đăk Lăk 7h sáng ngày chẵn âm lịch Mỹ Đình 9h sáng ngày chẵn âm lịchĐiện thoại : 0500 3637153 – 0903 575665 – 0982 303030 – 0942 103030

*MINH VƯƠNG*

Lịch trình : Hà Nội – Đăk LăkGiờ xuất bến : Giáp Bát 8h (các ngày 7-17-27-02-12-22) Đăk Lăk 8h các ngày (5-15-25-10-20-30)Điện thoại : 0500 3866041 – 0905 865473 – 0914 288977

*KHANG KIÊN*

Lịch trình : Hải Dương – Gia Lai – Đăk LăkGiờ xuất bến : Liên hệĐiện thoại : 0320 3857999 – 0320 3859859

*ANH KHÔI*

Lịch trình : Đăk Lăk – Hà NộiGiờ xuất bến : Đăk Lăk 6h30 Mỹ Đình 8h (các ngày chẵn âm lịch)Điện thoại : 0919 472539 – 0913 433989

*Các tuyến xe buýt ở Buôn Ma Thuột – Đăk Lăk*

Tuyến Krông Pak-TP.Buôn Ma Thuột
Tuyến Krông Pak-M’Drak
Tuyến Krông Pak-Krông Bông
Tuyến TP.Buôn Ma Thuột-M’Drak
Tuyến TP.Buôn Ma Thuột-Buôn Trấp
Tuyến TP.Buôn Ma Thuột-Lak
Tuyến TP.Buôn Ma Thuột-Krông Bông
Tuyến TP.Buôn Ma Thuột-Cư Kuin
Tuyến Đạt Lý-Cư Jút
Tuyến TP.Buôn Ma Thuột-Cư M’gar
Tuyến TP.Buôn Ma Thuột-Buôn Đôn
Tuyến TP.Buôn Ma Thuột-Krông Nô
Tuyến TP.Buôn Ma Thuột-Dak Mil
Tuyến TP.Buôn Ma Thuột-Cư Jút
Tuyến TP.Buôn Ma Thuột-Gia Nghĩa

*TUYẾN SÀI GÒN – BUÔN MA THUỘT – ĐĂK LĂK*

*ANH KHOA*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma ThuộtGiờ xuất bến : Sài Gòn 9h-21h-21h30-22hĐiện thoại : 08 38393939 – 0500 3848484

*THANH KHUÊ*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma Thuột – Cư MgarGiờ xuất bến : Liên hệĐiện thoại : 0500 3957957 – 08 39916694

*CƯỜNG EM*

Lịch trình : Đăk Lăk – Sài GònGiờ xuất bến : Liên hệĐiện thoại : 0500 6292948 – 0914 052929

*ANH THẮNG*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – M ĐrăkGiờ xuất bến : Sài Gòn 20h30 M Đrăk 19h30Điện thoại : 050 3858286 – 0905 858286 – 0987 319495 – 0906 858286

*TÂN QUÝ*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Krông NăngGiờ xuất bến : 19h-20hĐiện thoại : 0500 3871818 – 0984 333666 – 0936 222444

*TRƯỜNG SƠN*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma ThuộtGiờ xuất bến : Liên hệĐiện thoại : 0500 3936936 – 08 35036851 – 0905 414415

*LIÊN MINH*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma ThuộtGiờ xuất bến : 6h30Điện thoại : 0905 053786 – 0905 794040

*TƯ THẢO*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn HồGiờ xuất bến :  19h30Điện thoại :  0976 555777 – 0936 444777

*SƠN HƯƠNG*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma ThuộtGiờ xuất bến : 18hĐiện thoại :  0914 117374 – 0935 482728

*NĂM THÙY*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma ThuộtGiờ xuất bến : 8h-12h-17h-20hĐiện thoại : 08 39715731 – 08 38669873 – 0500 3816816 – 0500 3860777

*KUMHO SAMCO*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma ThuộtGiờ xuất bến : Sài Gòn 9h-10h-12h-14h-20h30-21h-21h30-22h Buôn Ma Thuột 8h-9h-10h-11h-14h30-20h30-21h-21h30-22hĐiện thoại : 0500 3999898 – 08 35112112

*CƯỜNG NY*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Eah Leo (Đăk Lăk)Giờ xuất bến : Sài Gòn 19h30 Eah Leo 19hĐiện thoại :  0982 771886 – 0972 908908

*DUNG NGHĨA*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma ThuộtGiờ xuất bến : Sài Gòn 11h-12h-19h-20h Buôn Ma Thuột 8h-9h20h-21hĐiện thoại : 08 38461776 – 0914 002929 – 0500 3890890

*TÁM Ế*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma Thuột – Phước AnGiờ xuất bến : Sài Gòn 21h Phước An 20hĐiện thoại :  0932 505878 – 0979 101686

*LẠC THIỆN*

Giờ xuất bến : Lăk – Sài GònGiờ xuất bến : Lăk 16h30 Sài Gòn 19h30Điện thoại : 0984 959565 – 0909 576522

*THU ĐỨC*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma ThuộtGiờ xuất bến : Sài Gòn 8h-11h-20h Buôn Ma Thuột 8h-20hĐiện thoại : 08 38308963 – 0500 3815815

*HÒA HIỆP*

Lịch trình : Cà Mau – Buôn Ma ThuộtGiờ xuất bến : Cà Mau 16h50-17h20 Buôn Ma Thuột 15h-16h30Điện thoại :  0906 789166 – 0943 108717

*THUẬN LỢI*

Lịch trình : Bến Tre – Buôn Ma Thuột – Ea SúpGiờ xuất bến : Bến Tre 4hĐiện thoại : 075 3824978 – 0913 184646 – 0989 636490

*NGỌC ÁNH*

Lịch trình : Chư Phả – Eah Leo – Buôn Hồ – Sài GònGiờ xuất bến : Eah Leo 18h-19h30 Sài Gòn 18h-20hĐiện thoại : 0975 949969 – 0975 949909

*KIM ANH*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma Thuột – Phước AnGiờ xuất bến : 20h-21hĐiện thoại : 0500 2484848 – 0905 997755

*ĐÔNG BẮC*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma ThuộtGiờ xuất bến : Sài Gòn 4h45 Buôn Ma Thuột 19h45Điện thoại : 0909 561662

*ANH PHỤNG*

Lịch trình : Eah Leo – Sài GònGiờ xuất bến : Eah Leo 18h30 Sài Gòn 19hĐiện thoại : 0989 448779 – 0500 6333379 – 0905 499489

*LỮ GIA*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Eakar (Đăk Lăk)Giờ xuất bến : 20h30-21h30 Eakar 20h-20h30Điện thoại : 0500 2466477 – 0979 222777 – 0989 223223

*NGỌC ĐƯỜNG*

Lịch trình : Eakar – Sài GònGiờ xuất bến : Eakar 19h Sài Gòn 20hĐiện thoại : 0500 3625537 – 0909 044522 – 0907 363789

*BẢY ÁNH*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn HồGiờ xuất bến : 19h30Điện thoại : 0500 3874355 – 0905 074355 – 0984 770775Lịch trình : Vũng Tàu – Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma Thuột – Buôn HồGiờ xuất bến : Vũng Tàu 17h30 Buôn Hồ 17h30Điện thoại : 064 3624624 – 0500 3839839 – 0913 464541

*HÒA LIÊM*

Lịch trình : Krông Bông – Phước An – Buôn Ma Thuột – Sài GònGiờ xuất bến : 19hĐiện thoại : 0500 3732222 – 0919 832222Lịch trình : Krông Bông – Kim Châu – Buôn Ma Thuột – Sài GònGiờ xuất bến : 20hĐiện thoại : 0973 469469

*THẢO LAN*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn HồGiờ xuất bến : Liên hệĐiện thoại :  08 38498498 – 0500 3573573

*PHƯƠNG HỒNG TRANG*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn HồGiờ xuất bến : Sài Gòn 18h30-19h30 Buôn Hồ 18h30-19h30Điện thoại : 0500 3874353

*HÙNG*

Lịch trình : Buôn Ma Thuột – Phan ThiếtGiờ xuất bến : Buôn Ma Thuột 6h Phan Thiết 5h45Điện thoại : 0500 3811653 – 0914 055744

*NAM HOA*

Lịch trình : Phước An – Ea Kar – Đà Nẵng – HuếGiờ xuất bến : Liên hệĐiện thoại :  0500 3521674 –  0905 191747 – 0935 191747Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma Thuột – Phước An – NT 179 – Ea Kar – Km62Giờ xuất bến : Liên hệĐiện thoại : 0500 3613613 – 0500 3522533 – 0932 508787 – 0932 509595

*TRUNG*

Lịch trình : Buôn Ma Thuột – Phan ThiếtGiờ xuất bến : Buôn Ma Thuột 6h Phan Thiết 5h45Điện thoại :  0500 3854759 – 0913 487449

*QUYẾT THẮNG*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Đăk LăkGiờ xuất bến : 19hĐiện thoại : 0500 3529888 – 0983 112105 – 0914 442338

*THIỆN NGA*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn TrấpGiờ xuất bến : 19h-20hĐiện thoại : 0914 090260 – 0905 196950

*LÂM NHI*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Buôn Ma Thuột – Ea Kar – Km68Giờ xuất bến : Ea Kar 18h30-20h Sài Gòn 18h30-21hĐiện thoại :  0907 175180 – 0909 028038 – 0903 915346

*THANH TRÂN*

Lịch trình : Sài Gòn – Ea Kar – M ĐrăkGiờ xuất bến : Sài Gòn 20h M Đrăk 17hĐiện thoại :  0500 3624303 – 0913 478398 – 0984 192199 – 0979 277277

*Thuê xe máy tại Đăk Lăk*

Các bạn nên gọi trước ít nhất 1 ngày trước khi đến Buôn Ma Thuột để các bên cho thuê xe chuẩn bị và kiểm tra xe trước khi giao cho khách hàng. Giá thuê xe sẽ dao động trong khoảng từ 100-150k/ngày, tùy theo việc thuê xe số hay xe ga cũng như địa điểm nhận và trả xe ở đâu. Các bạn cũng nên thống nhất với bên cung cấp dịch vụ trước về các vấn đề này khi gọi điện đặt thuê xe nhé.

*Bác Tiến*
Điện thoại : 0913 458537

*Anh Cường*
Địa chỉ : Ngõ 587 Lê Duẩn, phường Ea Tam, Tp Buôn Ma Thuột, Đăk Lăk
Điện thoại : 0984 222441

*Anh Bo*
Địa chỉ : 98/9 Ywang, Tp Buôn Ma Thuột, Đăk Lăk
Điện thoại : 0944 070044

*Khách sạn Đam San*
Địa chỉ : 212 Nguyễn Công Trứ, Tp Buôn Ma Thuột, Đăk Lăk
Điện thoại : 0500 3851234
Khách sạn cũng chỉ cho thuê nếu du khách ở đây, các bạn liên hệ với bảo vệ ở ngay sảnh tầng 1 để thuê.

*Nhà nghỉ Thu Hà (Chỉ cho thuê nếu nghỉ ở đây)*
Địa chỉ : 19 Ngô Quyền, Tp Buôn Ma Thuột, Đăk Lăk
Điện thoại : 0500 3954368

*Nhà nghỉ Gia Đình*
Địa chỉ : 1 Hùng Vương, Tp Buôn Ma Thuột, Đăk Lăk
Điện thoại : 0500 3812148

----------


## hangnt

*Khách sạn nhà nghỉ tại Đăk Lăk*

_Với 15 đơn vị hành chính tại Đăk Lăk hiện có hàng trăm cơ sở lưu trú đạt chất lượng và được đưa vào khai thác phục vụ cho du lịch. Riêng tại  Tp Buôn Ma Thuột đã có trên 100 khách sạn nhà nghỉ, chính vì vậy dù có vào mùa cao điểm thì số lượng các cơ sở lưu trú này cũng hoàn toàn đủ đáp ứng cho khách du lịch khi đến đây._

*Các địa điểm du lịch ở Đăk Lăk*

_Nằm trên tuyến quốc lộ 14, cách Sài Gòn gần 400km, Đăk Lăk là một tỉnh thuộc khu vực Tây Nguyên, giàu tiềm năng du lịch sinh thái. Phong cảnh nơi đây là sự thể hiện hoà hợp giữa những dòng sông hoà hợp với đồi núi, ao hồ, ghềnh thác và những khu rừng nguyên sinh tạo nên nhiều cảnh quan đẹp có tiếng như thác Bảy Nhánh, thác Krông Kmar, khu du lịch sinh thái Buôn Đôn, Hồ Lăk, Hồ Ea Kao. Với hơn 40 dân tộc cùng sinh sống đã tạo cho Đăk Lăk một bản sắc văn hoá vô cùng phong phú. Hãy một lần đến với vùng đất “có cái nắng, có cái gió” để khám bức tranh Đăk Lăk hùng vĩ, hoang sơ nhưng không kém phần thơ mộng._

*Trung tâm du lịch Buôn Đôn*

Cách Buôn Ma Thuột gần 50 km về phía Tây-Bắc có một vùng đất từ lâu nổi tiếng về nghề săn bắt và thuần dưỡng voi rừng. Ðó là Buôn Ðôn (Bản Đôn) , nơi chung sống của cộng đồng các sắc tộc: Ê Ðê, M’nông, Gia rai, Lào, Thái… Buôn Ðôn cũng đã và đang trở thành một thương hiệu nổi tiếng của du lịch Đăk Lăk và Tây Nguyên nói chung.



Voi phục vụ cho du lịch tại Buôn Đôn
Buôn Ðôn là tên gọi theo tiếng Lào, nghĩa là làng Ðảo, vì luôn được lập bên cạnh con sông Sêrêpốk có nhiều đảo nhỏ nổi giữa dòng nước ngày đêm cuồn cuộn chảy. Một bên sông là cuộc sống cộng đồng buôn làng êm ả, một bên là rừng đại ngàn Yok Ðôn đầy bí ẩn, kỳ thú và như còn vang vọng những âm thanh hào hùng của các cuộc săn voi từ xa xưa. Dưới con mắt những nhà chuyên môn, Buôn Ðôn có nhiều điều kiện thuận lợi để khai thác cả hai loại du lịch: du lịch sinh thái và du lịch văn hóa. Nơi đây có Vườn quốc gia Yok Ðôn rộng hơn 100 ngàn ha là bảo tàng phong phú về động thực vật tự nhiên.

Nhiều vị khách du lịch cho rằng, đến Đăk Lăk mà chưa đến Buôn Đôn thì coi như chưa lên Đăk Lăk; như vậy có thể nói rằng khu du lịch Buôn Đôn có một vị trí rất quan trọng trong các danh lam, thắng cảnh của tỉnh ĐăkLăk.

Hiện nay, thương hiệu du lịch Buôn Đôn đang được 3 đơn vị khai thác. Từ Trung tâm huyện Buôn Đôn đi vào khoảng 15km, rẽ tay trái chừng 500m bạn sẽ gặp trước tiên là Công ty TNHH Du lịch sinh thái Bản Đôn, đây là công ty đang khai thác Làng đảo Bản Đôn và thác Bảy Nhánh. Đến đây, bạn được thưởng thức những cảnh đẹp tuyệt vời của Làng Đảo, cũng cầu treo, ngắm thác bảy nhánh, thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sản của vùng Tây Nguyên trù phú và đặc biệt là được ngắm ngôi nhà dài hàng trăm mét của đồng bào Tây Nguyên.

Tạm biệt Làng đảo Bản Đôn, bạn đi thêm chừng 5km nữa là đến Trung tâm Du lịch Buôn Đôn do Công ty Du lịch và Khách sạn Biệt Điện quản lý. Tại đây, khách du lịch sẽ được cưỡi voi tham quan cuộc sống buôn làng, nếu ai muốn có “cảm giác mạnh” thì cưỡi voi vượt sông Sêrêpốk để đến với vườn Quốc gia Yok Đôn. Bên cạnh những cảm giác thú vị ngồi lắc lư trên lưng voi, bạn còn được thưởng thức một cảm giác mạnh khác là cái lắc lư nghiêng ngã của cầu treo Buôn Đôn, với chiếc cầu treo dài trên 100 mét bắc ngang lưng chừng những rặng si già vượt qua dòng sông dữ đến ốc đảo Ea Nô, với bãi tắm tiên, hệ thống nhà hàng, nhà nghỉ… . Trên cầu treo, có những “mặt bằng” tươm tất và mát mẽ dành cho du khách nghỉ ngơi và ăn uống ngay trên mặt nước.

Ngoài các dịch vụ trên, bạn còn được tham quan nhà trưng bày các vật dụng sinh hoạt của đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số và các dụng cụ săn bắt voi; được nghe thuyết trình về lịch sử hình thành Buôn Đôn, các phong tục tập quán và nghệ thuật săn bắt và thuần dưỡng voi rừng rất nổi tiếng. Bên cạnh đó, bạn còn được tham quan nhà sàn cổ được xây dựng theo kiến trúc Lào đã tồn tại trên 120 năm qua hiện nay vẫn còn người sinh sống; được tham quan mộ Vua săn voi “KhunJuNốp”, đi thuyền độc mộc trên hồ Ea Rông, giao lưu văn hóa cồng chiêng với người dân tộc bản địa và thưởng thức các đặc sản ẩm thực Tây Nguyên như rượu cần, cơm lam, gà nướng, canh chua cá sông…

*Khu du lịch đồi Tâm Linh (Chùa Tâm Linh)*



Tượng La Hán
Chùa Tâm Linh nằm ở huyện Buôn Đôn, trong khu du lịch Đồi Tâm Tinh đi qua trung tâm du lịch Buôn Đôn khoảng 5km sẽ có biển chỉ dẫn phía bên tay phải.

Tại đây, có tượng phật Quan Âm cao gần 40 mét. Xung quanh là vườn tượng 18 vị La Hán được chạm khắc trên đá với nhiều tâm trạng khác nhau. Toàn khu vực này được đầu tư tỉ mỉ, tạo thành một không gian tâm linh rộng lớn, chạy dài từ chân đến đỉnh đồi. Chùa ở đây không xây dựng hoành tráng mà chỉ làm bằng mái tranh, cột kèo được sử dụng từ tre và gỗ. Kiến trúc chùa là không gian mở, không có cửa.

*Mộ vua săn bắt Voi (Khunjunob)*



Mộ vua săn voi 
Du khách đến Buôn Đôn khi muốn tìm hiểu lịch sử mảnh đất này hẳn không thể bỏ qua việc ghé thăm Mộ Vua săn voi, một chứng tích bất biến của quá trình hình thành và phát triển của vùng đất nổi tiếng về nghề săn bắt và thuần dưỡng voi rừng.

Khunjunob tên thật là N’Thu K’nul, sinh năm 1828, một vị tù trưởng đầy quyền lực và được nhân dân khắp vùng kính phục, người đã khai sinh ra Buôn Đôn, có công lớn trong buổi đầu tạo lập và phát triển nghề săn bắt và thuần dưỡng voi rừng nơi đây. Cả đời mình, ông đã sống, làm việc, lãnh đạo dân làng Buôn Đôn, rồi chọn nơi này làm nơi yên nghỉ cuối cùng. Sau khi ông mất, việc hành lễ, bỏ mã, lập mộ cho ông do người cháu (gọi ông bằng cậu) tên là R’Leo đứng ra lo liệu. Buôn Đôn lúc bấy giờ đã là một nhóm cộng đồng đa sắc tộc mà thành phần chủ yếu là dân tộc M’nông, Êđê và Lào nên R’Leo và dân làng đã quyết định xây dựng mộ ông dựa theo kiến trúc M’nông – Lào kết hợp theo mô – típ hình khối được trang trí bằng các búp sen trên bốn góc và đỉnh mộ để thể hiện lòng biết ơn và tôn kính đối với vị tù trưởng quá cố.

Khu mộ vua săn voi nằm trong nghĩa trang (nhà mồ) Buôn Đôn là nơi hội tụ của nhiều nền văn hóa thể hiện qua các mô – típ kiến trúc mang dáng dấp riêng của từng dân tộc, từ kiến trúc văn hóa nhà mồ đặc trưng Tây Nguyên với nghệ thuật trang trí, hình tượng được chạm trổ khá công phu trên chất liệu bằng gỗ đến kiến trúc nhà mồ hình khối có trang trí các búp sen bằng chất liệu kết dính theo văn hóa Lào và cả kiến trúc nhà mồ theo văn hóa xứ sở chùa tháp Campuchia.

*Vườn quốc gia Yok Đôn*


Vườn quốc gia Yok Đôn nằm trên địa bàn 4 xã thuộc 3 huyện: Xã Krông Na, huyện Buôn Đôn, xã Ea Bung, Chư M’Lanh huyện Ea Súp (tỉnh Đăk Lăk) và xã Ea Pô huyện Cư Jút (tỉnh Đăk Nông); vườn cách thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột khoảng 40 km về phía tây bắc. Là một trong những khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên lớn nhất của Việt Nam, có diện tích 115.545ha, chưa kể 133.890ha vùng đệm bao quanh vườn.

Điều hấp dẫn du khách khi tới đây là cảnh quan hoang sơ của núi rừng. Những cánh rừng đại ngàn của vườn Quốc gia Yok Đôn thuộc hệ sinh thái rừng khộp của Tây Nguyên, mang đặc tính của rừng nhiệt đới Đông Nam Á. Vườn Quốc gia Yok Đôn là nơi cư trú của 62 loài động vật, 196 loài chim, 46 loài bò sát, 13 loài lưỡng cư và 464 loài thực vật, phần lớn là Ngọc Lan. Trong số 56 loài động vật quý hiếm của Đông Dương, Yok Đôn có tới 38 loài, 17 loài có tên trong sách đỏ thế giới.

Du khách tới đây sẽ có dịp khám phá nhiều điều kỳ thú, được cưỡi voi dạo chơi dưới tán rừng xanh mát, thưởng thức hương thơm của các loài lan rừng, quây quần bên ché rượu cần nghe già làng kể về những truyền thuyết của vùng đất này.

*Vườn quốc gia Chư Yang Sin*

Chư Yang Sin là dãy núi có nhiều đỉnh núi, trong đó có đỉnh Chư Yang Sin cao nhất Đắk Lắk (2.442m), nằm cách thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột 60km về phía đông nam, diện tích 59.667ha với địa hình chia làm nhiều sườn dốc, khí hậu nhiệt đới núi cao tạo thành nhiều loại rừng khác nhau với nhiều loài động thực vật, trong đó có 44 loài động thực vật quí hiếm đã được ghi vào sách đỏ Việt Nam như: Quạ, Khách Đuôi Cờ, Hồng Hoàng, Bói Cá lớn,…


Chư Yang Sin đặc biệt hấp dẫn những du khách ưa thích mạo hiểm và những nhà nghiên cứu khoa học bởi những điều kỳ thú và sự phong phú của tài nguyên thiên nhiên.

*Hồ Lăk và Biệt điện Bảo Đại*



Hồ Lăk thơ mộng
Khi nhắc đến Buôn Mê Thuột, hẳn bạn sẽ nghĩ đến hình ảnh của những rừng cà phê bạt ngàn, những cốc cà phê nghi ngút khói, những lễ hội cồng chiêng rộn ràng, hoặc hình ảnh những chú voi lừng lững giữa đại ngàn…Thế nhưng ở Buôn Mê còn có một địa danh đã đi vào huyền thoại, đó là hồ Lắk.

Hồ Lắk nằm bên thị trấn Liên Sơn (hay Lạc Thiện) huyện Lắk, cạnh tuyến đường giao thông giữa Buôn Ma Thuột và Đà Lạt, cách thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột khoảng 56 km về phía Nam theo quốc lộ 27. Qua đèo Lạc Thiện khoảng 10 km trước khi vào thị trấn Lạc Thiện sẽ nhìn thấy hồ nằm bên tay phải. Còn không gian của khu rừng lịch sử, văn hóa, môi trường hồ Lắk còn bao trùm các xã Bông Krang, Yang Tao, Đắk Liêng.

Đây là hồ tự nhiên có độ lớn nhất còn hơn cả Biển Hồ (tỉnh Gia Lai). Dân tộc bản địa ở đây còn có cả một huyền thoại nói hồ sâu không đáy hoặc thông qua tận Biển Hồ.

Theo truyền thuyết của người Mơ Nông, thuở xa xưa, thần lửa đã chiến thắng thần nước sau một cuộc chiến quyết liệt kéo dài nhiều mùa rẫy, khiến buôn làng của người Mơ Nông chìm trong đại hạn. Trong lúc đó, có một chàng trai được sinh ra giữa cuộc tình của cô gái người Mơ Nông với thần lửa. Để chuộc lại lỗi lầm của cha mẹ, chàng trai đã ra đi tìm nguồn nước cứu dân làng. Sau nhiều ngày đêm vượt qua núi non hiểm trở đầy thú dữ, một lần ngồi nghỉ chàng chợt nhìn thấy chú lươn nhỏ nằm kẹt trong khe đá đang chờ chết khô. Để trả ơn, lươn đã dẫn chàng trai đến một hồ nước mênh mông và người Mơ Nông đã đến định cư tại đây. Hồ nước và vùng đất đó chính là hồ Lắk ngày nay.

Hồ rộng trên 5 km, được thông với con sông Krông Ana. Mặt hồ luôn xanh thắm, xung quanh hồ được bao bọc bởi những dãy núi cao nên mặt nước hồ luôn phẳng lặng và có các cánh rừng nguyên sinh rộng lớn với hệ động thực vật phong phú. Nơi đây đang là điểm du lịch sinh thái độc đáo thu hút du khách trong và ngoài nước. Khởi nguồn của những mạch nước từ dãy núi Chư Yang Sin, sau khi len lỏi qua các cánh rừng của đại ngàn Tây Nguyên hùng vĩ, tất cả đã cùng nhau hội tụ ở vùng đất trũng bên thị trấn Lạc Thiện của huyện Lắk, hình thành nên hồ Lắk rộng mênh mông trên tuyến đường giao thông nối giữa hai thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột và Đà Lạt.

Tọa trên đỉnh đồi xanh pha màu hoa sứ trắng là khu biệt thự cũ của vua Bảo Đại ngày xưa. Ngôi biệt thự có hướng về phía mặt hồ và là nơi thích hợp để ngắm cảnh hồ, an dưỡng và nghỉ ngơi.

Đến với hồ Lắk, du khách có thể cưỡi voi hoặc đi thuyền độc mộc để ngắm cảnh hồ. Khi lên bờ du khách có thể thực hiện những cuộc dã ngoại vào buôn làng Mơ Nông hoặc đi sâu vào trong rừng để khám phá những điều bí ẩn cuộc sống của chim chóc, muông thú.

*Buôn Jun – Buôn Lê*

Thuộc thị trấn Liên Sơn, huyện Lăk, tỉnh Đắk Lắk. Đặc điểm: Nằm tựa mình bên hồ Lăk trong xanh thơ mộng, buôn Jun mang một vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ hiền hòa của buôn làng Tây Nguyên. Tuy thuộc về thị trấn Liên Sơn (huyện Lăk) nhưng buôn Jun vẫn như một thiếu nữ miền sơn cước luôn giữ cho mình những bản sắc truyền thống đã được bảo tồn qua bao thế hệ.

Đến buôn Jun, nhìn những ngôi nhà sàn theo kiểu kiến trúc cổ truyền của đồng bào Tây Nguyên nép mình dưới bóng cây xanh, ngắm các thiếu nữ buôn làng chăm chỉ cần mẫn bên khung dệt thổ cẩm…, du khách sẽ ngỡ như mình đang ngược dòng thời gian trở về với khung cảnh thanh bình, nên thơ đẫm chất huyền thoại đã từng in dấu ấn vào những bản trường ca thuở xa xưa. Mặc dù trải qua nhiều biến động của lịch sử, buôn Jun vẫn bảo lưu và phát huy được những nét đẹp văn hóa truyền thống, những phong tục tập quán cổ truyền mà tổ tiên để lại. Nếp sống và sinh hoạt của đồng bào dân tộc buôn Jun mang một nét đặc trưng riêng vốn đã được định hình từ hàng trăm năm trước.

Về với buôn Jun, du khách sẽ được cưỡi voi ngắm cảnh núi non, buôn làng, hồ nước mênh mang lao xao sóng vỗ. Nếu một lần ở lại buôn Jun, còn gì thi vị hơn khi du khách được ngồi bên khung cửa nhà sàn, ngắm những đêm trăng đẹp như trong cổ tích, gió từ hồ Lăk thổi tới mang theo cái lạnh mơn man da thịt. Quây quần cùng mọi người bên ché rượu cần, du khách được nghe già làng kể khan, kể về những truyền thuyết, huyền thoại của vùng đất này thuở hồng hoang. Cái cảm giác ngất ngay, lâng lâng bởi men say rượu cần sẽ đưa bạn vào giấc ngủ nhẹ nhàng từ lúc nào không hay biết.

Một thú vui khác nữa khi đến với nơi này là du khách được chèo thuyền trên hồ Lăk, Thưởng thức cơm lam và những đặc sản của hồ Lăk như: cá, lươn, ốc cùng nhiều món ăn dân dã đậm đà hương vị của đồng quê cao nguyên. Nếu về buôn Jun vào mùa lễ hội, bạn sẽ được đắm mình trong không khí tưng bừng náo nhiệt bởi âm vang của cồng chiêng, của những lời ca điệu múa truyền thống đầy chất trữ tình và lãng mạn

Buôn Jun là điểm du lịch đầy ấn tượng đối với những ai tìm hiểu, khám phá về nét đẹp văn hóa của Buôn Đôn làng cổ Tây Nguyên. Mời bạn hãy một lần đến với buôn Jun bởi sẽ có nhiều thú vị đang chờ đón…

*Thác Dray Sáp*

Thác Đray Sáp là một thác nước trên dòng sông Serepôk. Thác Đray Sáp còn có tên gọi nữa là thác Chồng; cách đó không xa là thác Đray Nur (hay thác Vợ) thuộc địa phận tỉnh Đăk Lăk. Thác Đray Sáp thuộc xã Nam Hà, huyện Krông K’Nô, tỉnh Đăk Nông, và cách thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột chừng 30 km về hướng Nam.

Theo tiếng Êđê, Dray Sap có nghĩa là “thác khói” (dray: thác, sap: Khói), bởi lẽ dòng nước từ trên cao đổ xuống thung lũng tạo thành một khối lớn bụi nước bay là là như màu sương khói.

Ngày xưa có một thiếu nữ Êđê xinh đẹp tên là H’Mi. Nhiều chàng trai giàu có từ khắp các buôn làng M’Nông, Êđê đến đây cầu hôn nhưng bị nàng cự tuyệt bởi lẽ nàng đã trót thầm yêu trộm nhớ một chàng trai hiền lành nhưng nghèo khổ cùng ở chung buôn với nàng. Một hôm, nàng cùng người yêu đi ra rừng ngồi nghỉ trên một tảng đá lớn. Đột nhiên có một con quái vật từ đâu xuất hiện, đầu nó to như quả núi, mắt đỏ như lửa. Từ trên cao, con quái vật lao xuống dùng chiếc miệng ngậm nước sông rồi quật mạnh lên tạo thành cột nước khổng lồ quét đi về phía hai người. Chàng trai bị bắn văng ra xa rồi ngất đi. Đến khi tỉnh dậy mới hay người yêu đã bị con quái vật bắt mang đi mất. Chàng vô cùng đau khổ, sau đó hóa thành một cây to đâm rễ sâu vào tảng đá. Toàn thân phát ra những tiếng kêu than vãn, nhung nhớ, đau thương. Chỗ chàng trai bây giờ là rừng cây bên bờ đá của dòng thác. Còn chỗ con quái vật lao xuống đã trở thành thác nước ngày nay. Vào mùa xuân thác cao 12 m, rộng 120 m, và vào mùa khô thác cao 8 m, rộng 80 m.

----------


## hangnt

*Thác Dray Nur*

Khác với những ngọn thác khác ở cao nguyên này, thác Đray Nur gắn với hai truyền thuyết khác nhau, với hai cách giải thích tên khác nhau. Với giải thích Đray Nur – nghĩa là thác cái, thác vợ – thác gắn liền với mối tình “Romeo và Juliet” của núi rừng. Chuyện kể rằng, ngày xưa có một đôi trai gái của hai bản khác nhau yêu nhau tha thiết nhưng do hai bản có xung đột với nhau nên tìm đủ mọi cách ngăn cấm. Không nhận được sự cảm thông của dân làng, không thể hòa giải xung đột giữa hai bản, vào một đêm trăng, cả hai đã nhảy xuống sông để trọn đời bên nhau. Tức giận vì sự ích kỷ của dân làng dẫn đến quyết định sai lầm của đôi trẻ, trời nổi cơn giông bão, nước cuồn cuộn dâng cao, chia sông thành hai nhánh, ngăn cách đường đi của 2 dòng tộc. Truyền thuyết khác lại bắt nguồn từ hang động phía sau thác, nơi được cho là nơi ở của vua thủy tề. Ngày xưa vua Thủy Tề có một đứa con trai tên là Nur, chàng hoàng tử rất khôi ngô tuấn tú và rất thích chu du ngắm cảnh. Một ngày nọ, chàng gặp 2 nàng công chúa, con của vị vua vùng đất mình ngang qua. Hai nàng rất xinh đẹp nhưng do vua cha mất sớm nên cuộc sống trở nên nghèo khó, phải đào củ mài mà ăn. Thương hai nàng vất vả, chàng theo nàng về nhà, làm phép để thạp gạo trong nhà đầy tràn, và sống hạnh phúc cùng hai nàng. Một thời gian sau, chàng nhớ vua cha, muốn về thủy cung thăm người. Nhưng công chúa, vợ chàng lo sợ nếu chồng đi thì sẽ rất lâu, thậm chí không trở về nên tìm đủ mọi cách giữ chàng, một bước không rời. Không còn cách nào khác, chàng đành hóa thân thành con dũi vàng, vượt màn nước vào động thăm cha. Người vợ cứ đứng đợi bên ngoài, đợi mãi, đợi mãi vẫn không thấy Nur trở lại. Từ đó, người dân nơi đây gọi ngọn thác này là Dray Nur, nghĩa là thác con dũi vàng. Hai truyền thuyết khác nhau nhưng những dòng nước lao từ những vách đá thẳng đứng, vỡ ra từng giọt, tung tóe vào nhau, xô đẩy nhau của thác lại giống nhau ở một điểm, đó là tựa như những giọt nước mắt khóc kẻ ở người đi.

*Thác Gia Long*

Thác Gia Long hay còn gọi là Đray Sáp Thượng một thác nước trên sông Serepôk thuộc địa phận xã Dray Sáp huyện Krông Ana, tỉnh Đăk Lăk và xã Đăk Sôr của huyện Krông K’Nô, tỉnh Đắc Nông. Năm 1930-1933, thực dân Pháp đã huy động dân phu và tù nhân ở nhà đày Buôn Ma Thuột lao dịch hết sức cực nhọc, gian khổ dưới đòn roi tra tấn, cực hình của chúng để xây dựng một đoạn đường vòng cung đi qua thác cùng với chiếc cầu treo đi qua sông Ea Krông.

*Thác Krông K’mar*

Từ trung tâm huyện Krông Bông ngược về phía dãy Chư Yang Sin khoảng 3 cây số, bạn sẽ gặp một thắng cảnh đẹp của Đắk Lắk đó là thác Krông Kmar. Bắt nguồn từ đỉnh cao nhất của dãy Chư Yang Sin hùng vĩ được mệnh danh là mái nhà của Tây Nguyên, dòng Krông Kmar đổ xuống chân núi, tạo thành thác Krông Kmar mang dáng vẻ hoang sơ, thơ mộng mà ai đã một lần đến đây hẳn sẽ còn nhớ mãi.

Ở phía đầu nguồn, từ trên đỉnh Chư Yang Sin, dòng nước tuôn tràn xuống tạo thành những bậc thác nối tiếp nhau. Dòng nước của Krông Kmar đổ xuống các bậc đá tung bọt trắng xóa, tạo nên một dây chuyền âm thanh ầm ào vang động cả khu rừng nguyên sinh. Cạnh những cột nước của thác có rất nhiều tảng đá to và phẳng như mặt bàn để du khách dừng chân ngắm cảnh hay tổ chức những cuộc liên hoan nhẹ ngay giữa lòng suối.

Từ đây những ai thích khám phá phong cảnh núi rừng có thể đi bộ theo dòng thác ngược về hướng thượng nguồn và sẽ lên đến nơi bắt đầu của dòng Krông Kmar. Bạn sẽ rất ngỡ ngàng khi không ngờ rằng ở trên non cao của dãy Chư Yang Sin lại có một hồ nước rộng xanh trong và sâu hàng chục mét nằm giữa một rừng thông quanh năm vi vu khúc nhạc hòa cùng tiếng hót du dương thánh thót của nhiều loại chim rừng. Khác với phía dưới luôn ào ào thác đổ, ơ đây rất yên vắng, gần gũi với những ai muốn đi tìm cho mình một khung cảnh tĩnh mịch và thi vị giữa thiên nhiên hoang dã.

Đến với thác Krông Kmar bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những cảnh đẹp đầy ấn tượng mà tạo hóa đã ban tặng cho con người, được đầm mình giữa những bãi tắm rộng trong làn nước mát trong xanh soi rõ từng viên cuội sỏi. Những giờ phút dạo chơi, vãn cảnh bên dòng thác sẽ mang đến cho bạn cái cảm giác thư thái, sảng khoái, xua tan những mệt mỏi sau chuỗi ngày làm việc căng thẳng.

Một điều thú vị nữa là bạn sẽ còn được cưỡi voi của đồng bào Êđê thực hiện cuộc leo núi chinh phục đỉnh Chư Yang Sin, hoặc thưởng thức hương vị khó quên của rượu cần Tây Nguyên ….

Sau một thời gian bị lãng quên, vài năm trở lại đây, thác Krông Kmar đã trở thành một địa chỉ du lịch quen thuộc của nhiều người. Vào các dịp hội hè hay ngày nghỉ cuối tuần, thắng cảnh này luôn nườm nượp khách từ các nơi trong tỉnh đổ về và cả nhiều du khách tỉnh ngoài cũng tìm về đây. Bạn hãy một lần đến với thác Krông Kmar để ngắm nhìn phong cảnh tuyệt vời với những thác nước ầm reo giữa non ngàn, tận hưởng không khí trong lành mát dịu của thiên nhiên đại ngàn.

*Thác Thủy Tiên*

Thác Thủy Tiên là một thắng cảnh nên thơ nằm cách xã Tam Giang, huyện Krông Năng 7km về hướng đông bắc. Vẻ đẹp thơ mộng tựa nàng tiên nữ ẩn mình giữa núi rừng của thắng cảnh này đã làm đắm say biết bao du khách.

Thác gồm có 3 tầng, tầng thứ nhất có độ dốc thấp với những bậc lên xuống dễ dàng, lòng thác nhỏ, nước chảy êm đềm giữa những vòm cây xanh mát, hai bên lòng thác có nhiều rễ cây buông rũ xuống như những chiếc võng đu đưa trong gió ngàn. Tầng thứ hai của thác trải rộng với nhiều bậc đá, có chỗ nước tuôn trào trắng xóa, tạo nên những hồ nông, du khách có thể tắm mình thích thú với làn nước xanh mát, có nơi dòng thác đổ từ trên cao xuống những tảng đá, bọt nước tung trắng xoá tựa những đoá hoa thủy tiên kiêu hãnh khoe sắc hương dưới ánh mặt trời lung linh, rực rỡ. Ở tầng thứ ba, nước đổ thẳng dốc từ trên xuống tạo thành hồ khá sâu để cuối cùng hóa thành dòng nước chảy hiền hòa, trong vắt.

*Thác Bảy Nhánh*

Từ thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột dọc theo tỉnh lộ 1 về hướng tây bắc 35km, du khách đến buôn N’Drêch, xã Ea Hua, huyện Buôn Đôn, từ đây rẽ trái đi tiếp khoảng 1km nữa là đến thác Bảy Nhánh, một điểm du lịch sinh thái tuyệt vời của Đắk Lắk. Dòng Sêrêpôk chảy qua đây chia làm bảy dòng sông nhỏ chảy qua các tảng đá lớn tạo thành 6 hòn đảo nhỏ giữa các nhánh sông. Đứng trên cao quan sát, thác giống như bàn tay xòe ra giữa ghềnh thác trắng xóa. Nơi đây có bãi tắm đẹp và cũng là nơi lý tưởng để đua thuyền độc mộc. Nơi rộng nhất của thác khoảng 2km. Nhánh thứ nhất được che bởi rặng si già, nhánh thứ hai, thứ ba, thứ tư là ghềnh đá lớn, nhánh thứ năm có bãi sạn, đá cuội được nước bào mòn vô cùng xinh xắn, nhánh thứ sáu có bãi cát rộng, phẳng đẹp, sang nhánh thứ bảy là đến khu rừng nguyên sinh thuộc vườn Quốc gia YokDon.

Đến với thác Bảy Nhánh, du khách không những được tận hưởng cảnh quan thiên nhiên của vùng sinh thái nơi đây mà còn có thể tiếp tục tham quan vườn Quốc gia YokDon, nghe kể về truyền thống săn bắt, thuần dưỡng voi rừng, du thuyền hay cưỡi voi vượt dòng Sêrêpôk, giao lưu văn hóa cồng chiêng với đồng bào M’Nông, thưởng thức những món ẩm thực khác lạ như cơm đùm lá chuối, gà nướng lá bưởi, kiến vàng bóp cải xanh, sở hữu những món đồ mỹ nghệ truyền thống như: túi dệt thổ cẩm, các loại gùi…

*Tháp Chàm Yang Prong*

Tháp Chàm Yang Prong (Thần vĩ đại) hay còn gọi là Tháp chàm Rừng xanh là một ngôi tháp Chàm ở xã Ea Rốk, huyện Ea Súp, tỉnh Đăk Lăk, cách thị trấn Ea Súp khoảng 15 km, cách thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột khoảng 100 km.

Tháp rất đặc biệt bởi đây là ngôi tháp Chàm duy nhất không được xây dựng trên những ngọn đồi cao, không bóng cây như những ngọn tháp khác mà lại nằm chìm lấp dưới những tán cổ thụ của rừng già Ea Súp và bên dòng sông Ea H’leo. Đây cũng chính là ngọn tháp Chàm duy nhất được tìm thấy trên Tây Nguyên. Tháp có chiều cao 9m, đáy vuông mỗi cạnh dài 5m, có một cửa mở về phía Đông. Tháp để thờ thần Siva. Trong thời gian chiến tranh, tháp đã bị đánh mìn một lần nên đã hư hỏng nhiều. Hiện nay tháp Yang Prong đã được tu bổ và trở thành một điểm tham quan quan trọng ở Đắk Lắk.

----------


## hangnt

*Món ngon và các đặc sản của Đăk Lăk*

*Cà phê Đăk Lăk*


Cà phê là một trong những nét văn hóa đặc trưng nhất của Đăk Lăk. Bởi vậy, nó đã trở thành thứ đặc sản quý giá của vùng đất này. Những li cà phê đen, đặc quánh, ấm nóng trong một không gian đậm chất núi rừng Tây Nguyên đã gắn liền với tâm tưởng của mỗi người khi nói đến Đăk Lăk. Vì thế mà cho đến nay, ở Đăk Lăk đã có hàng trăm quán cà phê lớn nhỏ mọc lên nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu thưởng thức cà phê cho tất cả mọi người. Nhiều vấn đề liên quan đến cà phê đã trở thành bản sắc văn hóa của nơi đây, đặc trưng nhất là văn hóa mời đi uống cà phê. Không những thế, cà phê chồn còn là một huyền thoại tạo nên một sức hấp dẫn kì lạ đối với người dân Tây Nguyên nói chung và người dân Đăk Lăk nói riêng.

*Gà nướng Bản Đôn*


Gà nướng Bản Đôn là một món ăn dân dã của đồng bào người dân tộc thiểu số tại chỗ nay đã trở thành món đặc sản không thể không thưởng thức với du khách khi đến với Bản Đôn.

Để có những con gà nướng ngon, hợp lòng du khách, người dân bản Đôn phải rất công phu nuôi chọn gà và có cách làm món riêng. Trước hết, giống gà phải là gà thả vườn chính hiệu. Đất ở bản Đôn rộng, vườn thưa, gà nuôi ở đây được thả rông tự do, thức ăn chính của chúng là cỏ non, côn trùng và lúa rẫy. Gà được chọn nướng là loại mới lớn, độ chừng hơn một kg mỗi con. Sau khi làm xong, gà để nguyên con, có thể dần cho con gà bẹp lại tý rồi ướp muối ớt, nước sả và thêm ít mật ong rừng. Chú ý, sả được giã nhỏ rồi chỉ lọc lấy nước chứ không ướp cả xác, nước sả càng nhiều, thịt nướng càng thơm ngon.

Con gà thường được kẹp vào thanh tre rồi quay đều trên lửa than. Bếp than to nên một lần có thể nướng quay nhiều con, cứ vài phút xoay trở một lần cho đến khi gà chín chuyển sang màu vàng, tươm mỡ bóng nhẫy. Gà nướng ở bản Đôn phải chấm với muối ớt hoặc muối sả. Dù loại muối nào cũng nhất thiết phải giã muối hạt với ớt rừng xanh. Loại ớt này mọc hoang ngoài vườn, ăn giòn thơm rất hấp dẫn. Nếu ăn gà nướng kèm với cơm lam lại càng ngon hơn.

*Cơm lam Bản Đôn*


Muốn làm được món cơm lam ngon không dễ. Đầu tiên là khâu chọn tre, nứa. Chọn ống tre đúng độ tuổi mới tạo ra hương vị thơm đặc biệt độc đáo của núi rừng. Muốn cơm lam ngon phải có loại nếp ngon, nhất là nếp được trồng trên rẫy. Gạo nếp vo sạch, ngâm nước vài giờ rồi vớt ra trộn một ít muối. Cho gạo vào ống tre, đổ thêm nước vừa đủ, dùng lá chuối nút lại. Có nhiều cách nấu: hấp trong nước, nướng, hay dựng ống quanh đống lửa. Khoảng hơn một tiếng đồng hồ chế biến thì cơm chín. Đợi cho nguội, người dùng bóc lớp vỏ còn lại sẽ lộ ra cơm lam dẻo thơm được bao bọc bởi lớp vỏ lụa trắng ngà của ruột tre, nứa. Đơn giản thế nhưng rất độc đáo.

Cơm lam Bản Đôn được ăn kèm món gà thả vườn nướng lửa than rừng chính hiệu chấm muối ớt sả. Hương vị của món cơm lam và thịt gà hòa vào nhau làm cho ta có một cảm giác thật ưng ý. Nếu thích, bạn có thể thưởng thức rượu cần Y Miên tại chỗ. Ăn cơm lam, thịt gà ta, uống rượu cần hợp hơn bia hay các loại rượu khác. Ngồi tại Bản Đôn, vừa nhâm nhi các món đặc sản, vừa ngắm cảnh và nghe tiếng rì rầm của dòng Sêrêpok cuộn chảy giữa đại ngàn cao nguyên quả thật là một điều thú vị.

*Cá lăng sông Serepok*


Cá Lăng có thể chế biến thành nhiều món, tuy nhiên ấn tượng nhất vẫn là món lẩu cá lăng với hương vị độc đáo mang đậm chất Tây Nguyên. Để có nồi lẩu thơm ngon, phải chọn những con cá Lăng khỏe, chắc thịt, ít xương và ngọt. Việc chế biến cá Lăng rất cầu kỳ, đòi hỏi tài nghệ và sự điêu luyện của người chế biến, bởi chỉ một sự thêm thắt tùy tiện cũng làm mất đi hương vị hấp dẫn của loài cá quý ấy. Cá lăng chỉ có một rẽ xương sống chạy dọc theo thân. Bởi vậy, chỉ cần dùng một con dao sắc, khía dọc theo hai bên thân sẽ những miếng thịt cá núc ních, dày cơm, tươi roi rói. Sau đó tẩm ướp gia vị gồm nước cốt của riềng, nghệ quyện với mẻ, mắm tôm, nước mắm trong khoảng 1 giờ.

Ăn lẩu cá Lăng thì tuyệt nhiên cá phải tươi, không ăn cá ướp lạnh. Khi nồi lẩu sôi, cho cá vào cùng với các loại rau ăn kèm. Vị ngọt, bùi của thịt cá hòa trộn cùng vị chua thanh thanh của các loại gia vị như bài thuốc không thể thiếu một vị nào; thử một miếng thấm đến tận chân răng. Để nồi lẩu ngon hơn phải ăn kèm với cần tây, cải xanh, rau đắng, bạc hà và đặc biệt không thể thiếu rau thì là để nước lẩu thơm hơn, ngọt hơn.

*Măng nướng xào “vêch” bò*

Đây là một món ăn đặc sản ở xã Ea Sol, huyện Ea Hleo, tỉnh Đắk Lắk. Một số người có thể không thích cái mùi của vêch (lòng phèo) bò, nên món này khá là khó nuốt, nhưng đã là người con của Ê Đê phải biết ăn vêch. Món vêch xào măng nướng chỉ dùng trong bữa ăn sáng, chiều của người dân. Nó có vị hơi đắng nơi đầu lưỡi của vêch bò, sau đó là vị ngọt thanh của măng rừng, vị cay của ớt. Măng có mùi vị rất thơm, không như măng luộc.

Mùa nào thức đấy, nhưng phải đợi mùa mưa, măng le rừng mọc mới nấu món đó được, chứ mua măng ở chợ nấu không ngon. Nếu phải làm để đãi khách thì có thể dùng tạm măng m’ô để nấu vêch bò. Tuy măng m’ô cũng mềm và ngọt nhưng món măng nướng này phải là măng alê mọc tự nhiên ở rừng mới ngọt thơm và dai, không bị nhão.

Để làm món ăn này, đầu tiên đặt những cây măng lên bếp lửa nướng trên lửa to, cho cháy lớp áo măng bên ngoài, rồi khơi than cho lửa liu riu, chờ măng chín, để nguội, bóc sạch sẽ áo măng, rửa lại rồi mới xắt nhỏ ra. Dùng vêch đã khô, cứng, vắt lấy chất dịch màu xanh đen hơi, đặc quánh trong đó ra chiếc chén con. Đặt chiếc chảo bự nhất lên bếp lửa cháy đỏ, giã nát một nắm củ nén và ớt chuột rồi rồi phi thơm, sau đó cho măng vào xào cho nóng, gia vị chỉ cần muối và mì chính là đủ. Món này phải cay mới ngon. Măng đã được nướng chín nên chỉ xào sơ qua cho nóng là có thể cho vêch vào chung. Trong khi xào phải đảo đều tay và liên tục để vêch không bị khô và dính vào đáy chảo.

Mùi thơm của vêch bò, củ nén, của măng nướng như mời gọi. Nhìn nồi măng nghi ngút khói mà nước miếng cứ chảy ra. Người không quen ăn cay có thể chảy cả nước mắt, nhưng nồi cơm gạo rẫy mới thơm thơm, hết bay lúc nào không biết.

*Bơ sáp Đăk Lăk*

Bơ là trái cây nhiệt đới có nguồn gốc từ Mexico. Nhờ ăn ngon và bổ nên nó đã được trồng và canh tác ở nhiều nơi trên trái đất, đặc biệt là Indonesia, Philippne, và Brazil. Ở Việt Nam ,bơ được trồng ở nhiều nơi trong cả nước nhưng nổi tiếng nhất vẩn là bơ sáp Tây Nguyên.Có thể Bơ ở đây phù hợp với khí hậu thổ nhưỡng đất đỏ bazan nên Bơ Tây Nguyên sớm trở thành món đặc sản vùng miền của vùng đất Cao Nguyên này .

Ngon nhất là giống bơ sáp được trồng ở Đăk Lăk , quả bơ to bên trong là lớp cùi bơ dầy dặn, vàng ươm, dẻo quánh.Nếu là lần đầu tiên thưởng thức, mới nếm thử bạn sẽ cảm thấy hình như bơ hơi nhạt. Nhưng rồi ngay sau đó, vị ngầy ngậy, thơm mát từ miếng bơ mềm lừ khiến bạn thấy thật ngon miệng. Chính cái vị thanh nhẹ, mát lành đó đã hấp dẫn người ăn, khiến người ta đâm “nghiện” thứ trái cây mộc mạc này

*Các món ăn làm từ Cà đắng*

Cà đắng là một loại cà dại, trước đây mọc hoang khắp các vùng rừng núi Tây Nguyên. Ngày nay, cà đắng đã được bà con dân tộc mang về trồng trong vườn nhà như một loại cây lương thực. Cà đắng ra trái quanh năm, trái cà đắng lớn hơn cà pháo, ruột có nhiều hạt, vị đắng rất đặc trưng, nơi cuống quả có nhiều gai nhọn. Theo kinh nghiệm của bà con nơi đây, ăn cà đắng sẽ giúp cơ thể con người không bị thống phong, thấp khớp hay đau nhức xương.

Cà đắng ăn sống hay nấu chín đều có những hương vị rất ngon và rất đặc trưng. Nếu muốn tận hưởng hết những hương vị đăng đắng đặc biệt của loại quả này, có thể ăn quả cà sống như một loại rau. Nhưng cà đắng nấu chín lại có những hương vị rất đặc trưng khi kết hợp với các loại thực phẩm khác. Đặc biệt, hai loại gia vị không thể thiếu khi chế biến món cà đắng chín là ớt và lá lốt xắt nhỏ.

Ngoài ra người dân Tây Nguyên còn chế biến các món như : Gỏi cà đắng, cà đắng nướng dằm ớt xanh, cà đắng om ếch đồng, cà đắng hầm chân giò heo, cà đắng nấu canh cá trích …

*Rượu cần*


Trong bất cứ lễ, tết nào, đồng bào Tây Nguyên cũng đều có nghi thức uống rượu cần. Rượu, theo họ tin tưởng, là do Trời (Yang) sai thần linh xuống trần dạy cho con người cách làm rượu đủ loại: từ gạo, mì, bắp cho đến bo bo, kê…để tế lễ các đấng tối cao trong năm.

Rượu cần có nhiều loại. Rượu thóc là lúa mới xay, rửa cho sạch, ngâm nước rồi trộn men để bỏ vào ché. Lấy lá chuối bịt chặt miệng ché độ năm, sáu hôm sau là dùng được. Rượu cơm là rượu làm bằng gạo nấu thành cơm ủ với men; hoặc là trộn đều bỏ vào ché; hay bỏ một lớp cơm, một lớp men cũng được. Cơm rượu chỉ độ vài ba hôm là nở tràn ché. Còn rượu kê, bo bo, bắp, mì, v.v… thì cũng làm theo cách trên.

----------


## hangnt

*Một số lễ hội đặc sắc ở Đăk Lăk*

*Lễ hội đua voi*

Đua voi là một trong những nét văn hóa truyền thống của người Tây Nguyên được tổ chức vào tháng 3 dương lịch với hai năm một lần, Buôn Đôn là cái nôi của việc săn bắt và thuần dưỡng voi rừng, vì thế lễ hội thường được tổ chức ở đây.

Những đàn voi từ các buôn xa, gần kéo về dự hội rất náo nhiệt. Sân đua là một bãi đất rộng chiều dài khoảng 400 – 500m, chiều rộng đủ cho 30 con voi đứng xếp hàng.

Đến giờ chuẩn bị vào cuộc đua, các nài voi cho voi đứng xếp hàng ngay ngắn ở điểm xuất phát. Sau một hồi tù và cất lên vang dậy cả núi rừng thì cũng là lúc các chú voi tiến thẳng về phía trước trong tiếng cồng chiêng và tiếng hò reo cổ vũ của mọi người. Cuộc đua được tiến hành dưới sự điều khiển của các nài voi dưới nhiều hình thức thi như: voi chạy tốc độ, voi kéo cây, voi ném gỗ, voi bơi vượt sông, voi đá bóng,… Sau cuộc thi tất cả các “vận động viên voi” đều được thưởng mía chuối… Riêng chú voi thắng cuộc đeo một vòng nguyệt quế và được thưởng rất nhiều thức ăn ngon.

*Lễ đâm trâu của người Bana*

Vào khoảng tháng Chạp đến tháng 3 âm lịch, người Banar ở Tây Nguyên lại mở lễ hội đâm trâu, gọi là Koh Kpo hoặc Groong Kpo Tonơi, để vui đón năm mới, mừng sức khỏe mọi người và cầu chúc mùa màng tươi tốt.

Theo tục lệ của dân Banar, Jrai, hàng năm dân làng tổ chức một lần hội đâm trâu tại nhà rông, mọi phí tổn trong ngày hội do dân làng đóng góp lại. Người chủ trì ngày hội là già làng, đứng gần cột buộc trâu. Thanh niên nam nữ đáng chiêng, cồng, múa đứng sau lưng già làng. Những thanh niên có nhiệm vụ đánh trống, chiêng, cồng trong ngày hội, đầu chít khăn đỏ, mặc áo (loại áo ngày lễ dành cho con trai), đóng khố. Nữ thanh niên mặc áo phia, váy koteh (loại áo, mặc ngày hội của con gái). Các già làng và trai tráng chọn bãi đất rộng, bằng phẳng, không xa buôn làng để mời thần linh về chứng kiến. Gưng gồm cây nêu, cột buộc trâu và các cột để trang trí. Cây nêu bằng tre vút thẳng dựng ở giữa. Một cột chính bằng cây Pleng hay cây Xmuôn chôn vững để buộc trâu. Quanh cây nêu người ta trồng từ 4 – 8 trụ gỗ tròn cao 2 – 3 mét, đường kính già nửa gang tay, kẻ trang trí các khoang với gam màu mạnh như xanh, đỏ, đen, trăng. Các trụ gỗ bố trí khoảng cách đều nhau theo hình hoa thị đối xứng, trên buộc nối các đoạn dây rừng tạo thề liên hoàn, vững chắc. Trên ngọn nêu có những thanh ngang tỏa ra 4 phía, mỗi đầu thanh có vòng tre như mặt trời. Những đoãn dây tết, những tam giác đan bằng lạt tre, những chùm ống chiên gió… lủng lẳng dưới các vòng mặt trời. Trên cao nữa, gần chỗ túi thiêng tượng trưng cho trí tuệ và sức mạnh là hình ảnh cách điệu của chim Kring (đại bàng) tượng trưng cho sứ giả của hạnh phúc.

Lễ hội diễn ra trong 3 ngày đêm. Vị tộc trưởng, thầy cúng hoặc già làng làm chủ lễ hiến tế. Hết ngày thứ nhất, sang ngày thứ hai, một dàn chiêng 8, 10, 12 chiêng đồng tấu lên giai điệu trầm hùng cùng với trống lớn Bnưng. Những trai tráng trong làng cởi trần, đóng khố, tay cầm gậy múa Kơ-tếch, giành riêng cho lễ hội đâm trâu. Những thanh niên khoẻ mạnh, đầu chít khăn đỏ, tay cầm chiên gươm sáng loáng lao ra, vừa múa vũ khí, vừa đi vòng tròn để lừa dịp đâm trâu.

Sau cuộc nhảy múa, họ bắt đầu đâm trâu. Khi con trâu đã tắt thở, thầy cùng mang chiên nồi đồng nhỏ đến hứng huyết trâu hòa với rượu, bộ phận đao kiếm tiếp tục xẻ thịt trâu, làm thịt trâu xong, họ chia đều cho từng bếp trong buôn làng. Một phần thịt trâu sẽ được dành lại để uống rượu chung tại nhà rông.Thịt trâu được xẻ ra, chia đều cho các bếp trong buôn.Thịt trâu cùng Giàng bày riêng thành 5 nhóm trên bàn thờ và được vẩu rượu tiết trâu. Buồng gan trâu được chia nhỏ cho trai làng ăn để tăng thêm sức mạnh. Cuộc vui mùa hát vẫn tiếp tục quanh đống lửa. Người già thì uống rượu, hát H’mon, trai gái chưa vợ, chưa chồng tìm đến nhau, nhảy múa cho đến khi tàn ngọn lửa, đến lúc mặt trời mọc…Những ngày ở lễ hội đâm trâu, cũng là những ngày hội của nghệ thuật cồng chiêng, vì nhiều nhà đem bộ cồng chiêng của mình tới tham dự. Lễ hội đâm trâu như bảo tàng sống động về nét văn hóa dân gian của người Banar, làm phong phú thêm sắc thái văn hóa của dân tộc Việt Nam.

*Lễ cúng lúa sắp trổ bông của đồng bào Ê Đê*

Đây là nhóm lễ nghi nông nghiệp phản ánh nét đẹp văn hóa truyền thống của đồng bào dân tộc Ê đê ở huyện Krông Bông với ước muốn mong các thần linh phù hộ cho lúa trổ bông đều, dài, đầy hạt và đạt năng suất cao. Để thực hiện nghi lễ này lễ vật cúng gồm 4 ché rượu cần, 2 con gà trong đó có 1 con gà lông trắng, 2 con heo. Thời gian tiến hành lễ cúng kéo dài trong 2 giờ.

*Lễ bỏ mả*

Người dân Tây Nguyên không có tục thờ cúng tổ tiên nên khi người chết được một năm hay đến ba năm thì người thân trong gia đình làm lễ bỏ mã. Ngôi mộ được xây cất kỹ lưỡng, dựng lên một ngôi nhà đẹp để che mưa che nắng, quanh mồ được trang trí bằng các tượng gỗ có hàng rào xung quanh.

Người Ê đê cũng có quan niệm riêng về luân hồi vòng đời của mỗi con người, từ đó nó ảnh hưởng đến quan niệm và sự sống và cái chết, về quan niệm máu mủ, cộng đồng. Đó là quan niệm con người sau khi chết phải qua lễ bỏ mả thì hồn của người chết mới về với thế giới tổ tiên. Sau khi hồn phải qua 7 lần chết nữa mới biến thành giọt sương mang linh hồn tổ tiên trở lại thế giới trên mặt đất đầu thai vào đứa trẻ. Vì vậy, đối với người Ê đê, lễ bỏ mả là dịp vui mừng để hồn người chết còn quẩn quanh người sống, sớm trở thành giọt sương để đầu thai lại thành người. Hồn người chết đầu thai vào đứa trẻ so sinh, mang hồn và tên tổ tiên, đảm bảo tính trường tồn và bền vững của cộng đồng huyết tộc.

Lễ bỏ mả là một trong những lễ quan trọng của người Ê đê. Thời gian bỏ mả tùy thuộc vào điều kiện kinh tế của thân nhân người chết, nghĩa là lúc nào có đủ trâu bò, rượu thịt. Chủ xướng của lễ bỏ mả là một gia đình, một dòng họ hay có khi cả buôn. Nhà giàu, dòng họ lớn thì giết nhiều trâu bò, buộc nhiều ché rượu. Nhà nghèo thì phải có đủ rượu thịt để cung cấp ăn uống và phân chia cho người dự lễ.

Nghi thức chính của lễ bỏ mả diễn ra ở khoảng đất rộng của nghĩa địa. Bò đực được xẻ thịt ngay tại đó, rượu cần được buộc thành hàng, bàn cúng được dựng bằng tre, nứa, trên đó bày đồ cúng cho linh hồn người chết. đồ cúng gồm một chén cơm trắng, một chén thịt sống thái nhỏ có trộn tiết của con vật vừa bị giết cùng với một mẫu đuôi, một chiếc xương đầu và bầu rượu được hút ra từ ché rượu…

Thực chất của lễ bỏ mả là sự tuyên bố đoạn tuyệt của người sống và người chết. Sau lễ này, linh hồn người chết sẽ siêu thoát chuyển sang kiếp khác và mộ người chết trở nên vô chủ.

*Lễ cưới cho voi của dân tộc M’nông*

Người M’nông không thích cho voi đẻ, có lẻ vì trước đây voi con có sẵn trong rừng, chỉ cần đi săn bắt về thuần dưỡng. Cho nên việc voi đực và voi cái “quan hệ” với nhau có con phải kiêng cữ, là vi phạm luật. Nếu chúng đã lỡ với nhau rồi thì chủ voi phải làm lễ cho voi.

Khi biết con voi cái của mình có mang, chủ voi mang một tô gạo, một cây đèn cầy và một cây kreo (dùi mốc) đến nhà voi đực trình bày. Sau khi bàn bạc, hai bên lượng tình thông cảm với nhau và thống nhất tiến hành “lễ cưới”. Chủ voi đực mang một lợn, một chóe rượu, một tô gạo, một cây đèn cầy và một cây kreo đến nhà chủ voi cái để xin cưới. Hai nhà giết heo, lấy huyết heo hòa nước rượu đầu phết vào bàn thờ (kuất), đá bếp, cột nhà và cửa ra vào, báo cho tổ tiên ông bà, thần đá bếp, đến uống rượu ăn thịt, phù hộ cho gia đình, đừng để cho ma xấu lợi dụng làm hại buôn làng. Sau đó hai chủ voi vừa phết huyết heo vào ché rượu vừa khấn vái, cầu chúc cho đôi voi và mọi người bình yên, hạnh phúc. Lễ nghi này tiến hành xong thì chủ voi cái mang cơm nếp đến nhà chủ voi đực làm một lễ cúng khác. Hôn lễ cử hành giống như ở nhà voi cái.

Đây là một lễ nghi trong vô số những lễ nghi cúng thần voi của dân tộc M’nông. Lễ cưới này thể hiện cư xử và tình cảm của đồng bào cho con voi chẳng khác nào một thành viên thực thụ của cộng đồng.

*Lễ cúng cắt ngà voi của người M’Nông*

Người M’nông thích nuôi voi đực hơn voi cái. Tưởng rằng nuôi voi cái đẻ ra voi con, nhưng theo phong tục, đồng bào rất kiêng cữ khi voi cái đẻ. Nuôi voi đực cắt được ngà, vài ba năm cắt được cặp ngà, một cặp ngà đổi được một con voi con. Một đời voi đực cắt được hàng chục lần ngà, có thể cho chủ nhiều của cải, đổi lấy nhiều con voi. Chưa kể nó còn tham gia đi săn bắt voi rừng và vận chuyển giúp thay sức người. Một công dụng nữa của ngà voi là dùng làm đồ trang sức. Nhiều dân tộc ở Tây Nguyên rất thích đeo bông tai ngà voi, phổ biến nhất là người M’nông. Mạ, Xtiêng…

Khi cắt ngà voi phải làm lễ cúng xin phép thần Nguach Ngual, đây là vị thần linh thiêng cai quản loài voi theo tín ngưỡng của người M’nông. Lễ nghi cúng cắt ngà voi cũng khá rườm rà, chu đáo. Lễ nghi được tiến hành như sau: Buổi chiều hôm trước ngày cắt ngà voi, chủ lấy một bát gạo, đốt một cây đèn sáp ong khấn nơi đầu con voi để xin cắt ngà. Người cúng vừa đọc lời khấn vừa bốc nắm gạo rảy lên trên ngọn đèn sáp. Nếu hạt gạo dính dựng đứng trên đèn sáp đến 3 lần tức là voi “đồng ý” cho ngà, còn không dính hạt nào, hoặc có dính nhưng hạt gạo nằm ngang, nằm nghiêng thì không được. Khi được rồi, chủ voi lấy sợi chỉ buộc vào ngà con voi để tối hôm đó con voi tự điều chỉnh định mức cắt dài ngắn đến đâu thì mới cắt đến đó. Người cắt ngà voi cũng phải có nghề, nếu cưa cắt ẩu tả, không đúng kỹ thuật sẽ làm long ngà, bị hư và không mọc ra nữa. Cắt ngà xong phải cúng tạ thần voi một con lợn, một ché rượu, trầu cau, thuốc, cơm nếp, chuối, mía, lẽ cúng này tiến hành như lễ mừng voi mới mua. Nếu nhà nuôi nhiều voi, cắt ngà vài ba con voi một lúc thì phải cúng tạ một con trâu.

Ngà voi để mọc dài không cắt, hai đầu ngà giáp nhau voi rất khó giơ vòi lấy thức ăn. Những con voi rừng thường bẻ bớt chút đầu nhọn nơi ngà để cho thoáng. Nếu voi nhà nuôi, tự nhiên ngà bị gãy ở giữa hoặc sát môi thì người ta cho là có chuyện, gia đình chủ voi phải cúng lợn hoặc trâu.

*Lễ cúng bến nước của dân tộc Ê đê*

Một trong những phong tục tập quán lâu đời nhất của đồng bào dân tộc Ê đê là Lễ cúng Bến nước. Lễ cúng được tổ chức hàng năm sau mùa thu hoạch với mục đích cúng tạ thần nước đã đem lại những may mắn trong năm cũ và cầu mưa thuận gió hòa, mùa màng bội thu, cuộc sống ấm no hạnh phúc. Đây cũng là một trong những hình thức sinh hoạt văn hóa cộng đồng mang nhiều ý nghĩa tích cực trong đời sống tâm linh của đồng bào dân tộc Ê đê.

Lễ cúng bến nước diễn ra trong không khí linh thiêng, trang trọng. Thầy cúng sẽ là người chủ trì lễ cúng với mâm đồ cúng là thịt lợn, gà và quan trọng nhất là một chậu tiết loãng. Thầy cúng đọc lời khấn cầu mong thần nước mang nước, nguồn sức sống quan trọng nhất đến cho buôn làng. Sau khi làm thủ tục cúng xong ở bến nước những bầu nước mát ngọt được những người con của buôn làng gùi về nhà. Trong khi đó một đoàn người sẽ theo người chủ lễ đi đến cầu thang từng nhà, hát cầu cúng và rưới tiết vào chân cầu thang để cầu may cho nhà chủ… Sau đó cả buôn làng lại quây quần bên nhau để ăn tiệc, uống rượu cần và nhảy múa trong không khí của lễ hội với âm vang rộn ràng của cồng chiêng Tây Nguyên – một di sản văn hóa phi vật thể của nhân loại.

----------


## hangnt

*Lễ ăn cơm mới của dân tộc Ê Đê*

Theo các già làng thì Lễ ăn cơm mới của người Êđê diễn ra như sau:  Khi lúa trên rẫy đã được gùi về đổ đầy các kho lúa, chủ nhà bắt tay vào việc tổ chức lễ cúng cơm mới. Lễ không tổ chức cho toàn buôn một lúc, mà lần lượt từng nhà. Phụ nữ lo việc bếp núc, nấu nướng. Đàn ông thì lo rượu cần, chuẩn bị heo, gà để giết thịt; vào rừng chặt cây, đẽo cột gơng để buộc ché rượu cần; đi mời khách, họ hàng từ các buôn gần xa. Con trai lo chặt củi, con gái lo giã gạo; tiếng chày trong buôn vọng lên từ sáng sớm đến lúc mặt trời lặn. Đám trẻ con háo hức chơi đùa, hoặc vây quanh các phụ nữ đang sửa soạn những áo, váy, khố đẹp, những tấm chăn đen, đỏ rực rỡ dùng cho ngày lễ. Nếu gia chủ là trưởng tộc, thì họ hàng trong buôn phải mang thêm đồ cúng đến đóng góp. Khi mọi việc đã chuẩn bị đầy đủ, cột gơng đã dựng, các ché rượu đã buộc, chiêng Ana, chiêng Sar đã treo lên xà nhà; nước từ suối đã đem về đổ đầy các nồi năm, nồi mười; heo đã mổ, gà đã thui, các lễ vật đã bày ra ở sàn nhà… Thầy cúng trong bộ lễ phục chỉnh tề bước ra, hút rượu cần vào một cái bát hoà với tiết heo, trân trọng mời nữ chủ nhân cao tuổi nhất ngồi trước mâm, chân đặt lên lưỡi rìu nhận lễ. Tiếng chiêng với nhịp điệu vừa trầm hùng, vừa náo nức nổi lên. Thầy cúng đọc lời khấn nguyện tỏ lòng biết ơn các thần: Ơ Yang phía đông, Yang phía tây, Yang mây, Yang đất… Nay lúa đã suốt về, heo đực đã mổ, rượu đã đầy ché… Xin mời các Yang hãy cầm cần rượu, ăn miếng thịt heo, bát cơm mới đầu mùa. Mong Yang cho mùa mùa sau lúa ngoài rẫy sai bông, mẩy hạt, đến kỳ thu hoạch đầy gùi, ngập kho… . Khấn xong, thầy đi vẩy rượu chúc phúc nơi bếp lửa, dàn chiêng, cầu thang, kho lúa. Tiếp theo phần nghi lễ, bắt đầu cuộc tiệc vui. Ông bà, cha mẹ trong buôn, khách khứa xa gần, bạn bè ăn uống no say, tự nhiên, thoải mái. Người nữ chủ nhà được mời vít cần rượu đầu tiên, rồi lần lượt người già, người trẻ, trong họ trước, trong buôn sau… Mọi người vừa ăn uống, vừa vui chơi, ca hát cho đến khi ai không thích nữa thì về và được gia chủ trao tay mỗi người một gói thịt nhỏ như để cùng chia đều sự may mắn cho mọi người. Người ở lại được mời nối tay trên cần rượu, nghe chiêng, nghe hát Aray. Về khuya, một già làng hay nghệ nhân trong buôn được mời kể Khan. Giọng kể của nghệ nhân khi trầm hùng như dòng sông chảy bên vách núi, lúc dồn dập, ồ ạt như băng qua thác ghềnh hiểm trở, khi thầm thì như gió thoảng, lúc nhẹ nhàng như tiếng lá rơi giữa rừng khuya thu hút lòng người. Cứ thế, lễ ăn cơm mới kéo dài từ nhà này sang nhà khác.

Lễ ăn cơm mới của người Êđê mang đậm nét dấu ấn của tục ăn năm, uống tháng, nhàn hạ trong không khí mùa xuân núi rừng. Họ vui say thoả thích, ca hát thâu đêm, để rồi sau đó lại hăng hái chuẩn bị cho mùa trồng tỉa mới với nhiều hy vọng mới.

*Lễ hội cồng chiêng*

Cồng chiêng không chỉ để giao lưu với thần linh, thông tin đến mọi người trong buôn làng, mà còn là tâm hồn của người Tây Nguyên đầy trữ tình và khát vọng yêu cuộc sống. Cồng chiêng Tây Nguyên bao giờ cũng có bộ, mỗi dân tộc có một bộ chiêng khác nhau, dàn chiêng Ê đê có từ 7-10 chiếc. Chỉ cần nghe âm điệu là biết ngay nơi đó có việc gì đang diễn ra, chiêng bỏ mả chầm chậm như tiếc thương; chiêng đám cưới rộn ràng; chiêng cúng bái trang trọng ngân nga… Cồng chiêng đã trở nên thân quen trong cuộc sống của đồng bào dân tộc. Không gian văn hóa Cồng Chiêng Tây Nguyên đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản truyền khẩu và phi vật thể nhân loại (25-11-2005).

*Lễ cúng sức khỏe cho voi*

Trong lễ cúng sức khỏe cho voi, thầy cúng được mời phải là thầy cúng giỏi, có uy tín và am hiểu tập tục của đồng bào. Thầy cúng cùng với các nài voi trong buôn đến nhà chủ voi chuẩn bị lễ vật, cùng ăn và uống rượu với gia đình. Lễ cúng được coi là sang trọng và tươm tất khi gia chủ làm trâu ăn mừng, bình thường là heo, nếu không cũng phải là gà… tùy thuộc vào gia cảnh của chủ voi. Các lễ vật bắt buộc đi kèm là rượu cần ít nhất 3 ché, 1 chén gạo có gắn đèn sáp ong, 1 chén cơm, 1 bầu nước, một vài đĩa lòng lợn…

Lễ cúng sức khỏe cho voi mang nhiều ý nghĩa tốt đẹp, thể hiện lòng yêu thương quý trọng của con người đối với vật nuôi có giá trị và qua đó nhắn nhủ mọi người hãy chăm sóc và bảo vệ đàn voi. Lễ cúng sức khoẻ cho Voi mang đậm bản sắc văn hóa dân tộc tại chỗ cần được gìn giữ, bảo tồn và phát huy.

*Một số lịch trình du lịch Đăk Lăk

Lịch trình 3 ngày 3 đêm*

Ngày 1 : Buôn Ma Thuột – Buôn Đôn – Buôn Ma Thuột (80km)
– Sáng khởi hành từ Buôn Ma Thuột đi Buôn Đôn, tham quan du lịch Buôn Đôn, nhà sàn 100 năm tuổi, khu nhà mồ của người Ê Đê, viếng mộ và nghe kể chuyện về Vua săn voi.
– Ăn trưa tại Buôn Đôn
– Chiều khởi hành quay trở lại Buôn Ma Thuột tham quan Bảo tàng dân tộc Đăk Lăk
– Tối dạo phố và thưởng thức cafe

Ngày 2 : Buôn Ma Thuột – Cụm thác Dray Nur – Dray Sap – Gia Long – Buôn Ma Thuột
– Sáng khởi hành đi tham quan cụm Thác Dray Nur – Dray Sap – Gia Long (40km)
– Mang theo đồ ăn trưa ăn và nghỉ tại một trong 3 điểm thác
– Chiều quay lại Tp Buôn ma Thuột tham quan Buôn Akô D’hông, chùa Sắc Tứ Khải Đoan

Ngày 3 : Buôn Ma Thuột – Hồ Lăk – Buôn Jun
– Sáng khởi hành từ Buôn Ma Thuột đi tham quan Hồ Lăk (60km)
– Thăm khu Biệt điện Bảo Đại
– Tham quan Buôn Jun, nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa tại đây
– Chiều khởi hành về lại Buôn Ma Thuột.

*Lịch trình 2 ngày 2 đêm*

Ngày 1 : Buôn Ma Thuột – Cụm thác Dray Nur – Dray Sap – Gia Long – Buôn Ma Thuột – Buôn Đôn
– Sáng 7h khởi hành đi tham quan cụm Thác Dray Nur – Dray Sap – Gia Long (40km).
– 11h quay ngược về Tp Buôn Ma Thuột, thưởng thức các món ăn ngon tại đây.
– Chiều khởi hành từ Buôn Ma Thuột đi Buôn Đôn, tham quan du lịch Buôn Đôn, nhà sàn 100 năm tuổi, khu nhà mồ của người Ê Đê, viếng mộ và nghe kể chuyện về Vua săn voi.
– Tối quay trở về Buôn Ma Thuột dạo phố và thưởng thức cafe

Ngày 2 : Du lịch trong Tp Buôn Ma Thuột
– Sáng tham quan bảo tàng Đăk Lăk, buôn Akô D’hông
– Buổi trưa nghỉ ngơi và ăn uống tại Akô D’hông
– Chiều tiếp tục tham quan Khu nhà đày Buôn Ma Thuột, Đình Lạc Giao
– Tới khu vực Làng cafe Trung Nguyên hoặc Thiên đường cafe Mehyco

----------

